# Need a new Case



## CarlonSamuels (May 31, 2012)

I need a decent Case  for less than 4k strictly.
I need transparent side window
Good Cable management
ATX support

Bump.


----------



## Cilus (May 31, 2012)

Then get CM Elite 430 or 431.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 31, 2012)

No cable management at all on either of them


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 31, 2012)

get NZXT GAMMA for cable management and then MOD it.


or take NZXT GUARDIAN @ 4.8K


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 31, 2012)

No experience with modding don't wanna try it


----------



## saikiasunny (May 31, 2012)

Look at some lancool cases, they have transparent side panel and are easily available under your budget. Like the pc k58w.


----------

